
Ask HN: Did you turn golden handcuffs into your next sign-on bonus? - relaunched
Have you successfully used a closely impending bonus, retention bonus with vesting, stock vesting, or similar future compensation to effectively negotiate your next opportunity? If so, is that effective when negotiating with a well-funded startup (how well funded), large corp, etc?<p>In the event that you are forgoing a large cash payment or have to pay back cash when leaving, were companies receptive to compensating you with some sort of sign-on bonus? If so, what were the driving factors that made for a successful negotiation?
======
celticninja
this will ultimately depend if the new company came to you or if you went to
the new company.

If they want you they probably have an acquisition price in mind i.e salary +
benefits but you are in a decent bargaining position for any potential losses.

If you have gone to them then I am not sure they would really entertain the
idea.

If they did agree to discuss it you may want to consider asking for a like for
like compensation in the event you do lose your options/bonus etc, as you dont
know what exactly you would lose until you tell your current firm you are
leaving.

